# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Taux de compression d'un MP3

## Royd938

Ah oui encore une petite question, o puis-je trouver dans le fichier, le taux de compression du fichier ???

Merci

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

ca ne se trouve pas dans les TAGS?

----------


## blackhorus

tu peux utiliser cette classe pour t'inspirer :
http://www.codeproject.com/audio/cmp3info.asp

----------


## Royd938

Non, ca ne se trouve pas dans les tags, mais je vais regarder du cot de la classe dont tu me parles...

Merci

----------

